# 26 gallon bowfront



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have a 26 gallon bowfront that currently has a 5 strawberry barbs, small parrot in it. I am thinking of relocating these fish to my 60 gallon and making it a ciclid tank. Any suggestions for stocking? I see loads of fish and can't make up my mind. I am very partial to the jewels but don't know if they would work in there and if I could put anything else in with them. Any suggestions are very appreciated!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

From what I could find real quick, they are recommended fo a 30 gallon tank. I don't think you could put more than 2 in there and would have to upgrade soon.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advise! I have pretty much decided against it.


----------

